# Google To Remove China's Root Certificate Authority From Chrome Over Ties To Forged C



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Last week, Google's security engineers wrote a post about an intermediate certificate authority (CA) called MCS Holdings that issued some unauthorized digital certificates for Google's domains. The intermediate certificate for MCS Holdings was issued by CNNIC, China's main root certificate authority. Google believes CNNIC is also responsible for that forged certificate and has decided to remove it from Chrome.


More


----------

